
BMW wants to sell you subscriptions to your car’s features - aquigley
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/01/bmw-wants-to-sell-you-subscriptions-to-your-cars-features/
======
mynameisvlad
Tesla already does this to an extent with Autopilot/Full Self Driving, as well
as rear heated seats on Model 3 Standard Range/SR+ and the Performance boost
on Long Range. Although those are all currently flat upgrades, Musk confirmed
that a FSD subscription will be available at some point. Premium Connectivity
is also a subscription offering, giving access to some map upgrades and
streaming media.

There's actually quite a few things that are software-locked on the Standard
Range line with no upgrade path. The footwell lights, for instance, as well as
fog lights on early models (current ones don't have them installed anymore).

------
aquigley
It "allows you to subscribe to specific hardware features that may already be
built into your car but that you didn’t activate when you bought the car —
like heated seats or advanced driver assistance systems"

Excited to think a whole industry around jail breaking cars could exist

